# shipping our canned goods



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

Since I did a LOT of canning this summer I thought I'd send some of my jars out to distant relatives for Christmas presents. But I had trouble figuring out how to best ship my jars so they wouldn't break and so it wouldn't cost me a fortune to send. I sent out one package in a reused Styrofoam cooler, but nothing fit properly in there and it was really awkward. It didn't seem to make a nice presentation for the one receiving the gift.

Anyone have some tried and true methods for shipping your goods?


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I have used a very sturdy box, cooler can break apart, and LOTS of the big bubble bubblewrap. Haven't had a problem that way.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I used to send 6 pints of seedless (or pretty close) blackberry jam annually to a friend in CA. I used a priority mail box; 6 pints fit perfectly in 1 of them. I wrapped every jar in bubble wrap. I also reinforced the top, sides and bottom of the box with another layer of cardboard. In addition, I made dividers out of cardboard so each jar had a "cell". All arrived safe and sound. Last year we sent boxes to TX and NM packed the same way; they also got there safely.

Bubble wrap and a tight fight worked for me/us. If you're worried that they won't look "pretty" when the box is opened, then print a pretty label (I made a circular one that fit under the ring). Put a bow around the top. It's been my experience that most people are really thrilled to receive something not too sweet, that doesn't have to be consumed immediately and is homemade.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

katydidagain said:


> Bubble wrap and a tight fight worked for me/us.


Who won?


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

suitcase_sally said:


> Who won?


Obviously the jars. Good eye there...


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

:teehee: I couldn't help myself....


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

suitcase_sally said:


> :teehee: I couldn't help myself....


Nothing wrong with that...


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I sent jars to my BIL in Afghanistan by putting them in a box with the jar dividers that came with the box of jars. I filled in the spaces with lots of bubble wrap. Every jar made it but it did cost a fortune.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Look at www.Uline.com for glass shipping boxes.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I get a lot of canned goods from other HT members in response to my annual seed offers. The most effective when sending more than one jar is to wrap each in bubble wrap. If they happen to get together in the box, one isn't going to break. Otherwise, just styrofoam packing peanuts should be sufficient. That's based on the premise that anything heavy enough to break the jar would do so with or without packing. PO also tends to ship the small Priority packages separate from big Parcel Post items. 

Lids must have the rings. (Did actually get 2 jars from HT member in MO with just the flats!) Rings may loosen but if a square of cloth is used first, it's absolutely tight. If a flat does then become unsealed, the cloth will soak up some of the liquid rather than have a PO nixed leaking package.

Martin


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Good timeing, I'm going to send some canned goods to my sis, was worried also. I have some cast iorn that I want to sell on the Barter board and was worried about that, so have been holding off until after the Christmas wave. We just recived a gift of Maryln Monroe drinking glasses and they came Perfect! So it's looking good for shipping!


----------

